# 510 Connector?



## FockGhost (9/6/15)

He all, just wanted to know if there is a local supplier for 510 connectors? 

any information is much appreciated.


----------



## Viper_SA (9/6/15)

I know @kimbo was looking at maybe bringing in some


----------



## Yoda (9/6/15)

Would also want to buy some!!!


----------



## whatalotigot (17/6/15)

Iv also looked locally for a while, But they end up being so pricey locally... Fasttech I see has 510 connectors for about 2-3$ each.. Real good deal.. I will be bringing in afew next month with a order but dono how long it will take. If you are still looking for some and mine arrive hit me up


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Iv also looked locally for a while, But they end up being so pricey locally... Fasttech I see has 510 connectors for about 2-3$ each.. Real good deal.. I will be bringing in afew next month with a order but dono how long it will take. If you are still looking for some and mine arrive hit me up


FT shipping time is normally 4 - 6 weeks. Much, MUCH longer if you add batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (17/6/15)

I dont mind waiting.. Have an order on the way with a few smurfs. it went airmail with sweden air. order was done about 6 weeks ago.. it is in the country and on its way to Cape Town now. So the hold up really isnt with fasttech, More the JHB HUB.. which are off their strike and things seem to be flowing smoothly now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I dont mind waiting.. Have an order on the way with a few smurfs. it went airmail with sweden air. order was dont about 6 weeks ago.. it is in the country and on its way to Cape Town now. So the hold up really isnt with fasttech, More the JHB HUB.. which are off their strike and things seem to be flowing smoothly now


You are lucky that they got it on a plane. Most batteries from FT come by boat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FockGhost (17/6/15)

I was also thinking of shipping some 510s over but cant bring myself to pay as much for the shipping as the connector.

guess ill have to bite the bullet at some point though.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

FockGhost said:


> I was also thinking of shipping some 510s over but cant bring myself to pay as much for the shipping as the connector.
> 
> guess ill have to bite the bullet at some point though.


FastTech offers free shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FockGhost (17/6/15)

worldwide? Boom thats awesome.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

FockGhost said:


> worldwide? Boom thats awesome.


Yip, worldwide.

Just note - Do not put batteries in the same shipment. 99% of the time batteries come over by boat and then shipping time is very long.

All other items usually take around 4 - 6 weeks to get here (if SAPO doesn't strike...)


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

@FockGhost - https://www.fasttech.com/search?510 connector


----------



## eviltoy (17/6/15)

Ahem a retailer might have some soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

eviltoy said:


> Ahem a retailer might have some soon.


Name the retailer. No one will hold it against you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (12/5/18)

Hi Gents/Gals

I hope someone can help me. Im looking to buy a 510 connector. Please let me know if you have one for sale


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/5/18)

MetalGearX said:


> Hi Gents/Gals
> 
> I hope someone can help me. Im looking to buy a 510 connector. Please let me know if you have one for sale



Atomix might still have

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (12/5/18)

I see nothing on their web site


Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Atomix might still have


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/5/18)

MetalGearX said:


> I see nothing on their web site



Will have to contact them personally

Maybe PM @Frostbite and see

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (31/3/19)

Hi All

Does anyone have a 510 connector available? for a custom mod


----------

